# Rivarossi Challenger From Postal Casualty to "Like New" Again



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

As many of y'all know my poor Challenger became a postal casualty. Well after a lot of looking around and calling or emailing anyone who may possibly have final gen Rivarossi parts laying around to no avail decided to go the aftermarket route. This may decrease it's value but just working with what was given.

Damage pics can be found in my other Challenger thread.

After rebuilding the box on the front of the pilot and getting the headlight to work again it was on to the much harder task of Number Boards, Bell, Bell holder, and Front Pilot.










List of aftermarket parts
Cary 13-274 Number boards and bell combo
Cal Scale 190-280 Modern Loco Marker Lights
Cal Scale 190-296 UP style Pilot with turn around Knuckle 



































Working on getting the bell and number board piece to fit right now. The marker lights are in and once i figure out all the mounting then it will be off to paint.

The front pilot is semi fixed looking to see if she can be salvaged and how long the bond will hold on that end piece before i go and cut her original pilot off and install the new one.

Is there anything i should know about attaching brass to plastic? and steps to prep the brass for painting?

The Tender will be here soon and that in itself needs some work but not too bad. It is numbered 4005 so that will be changed and i believe i and going to smooth off all the rivets on it to be a true Challenger tender


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

nice job!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you tried that metal repair stuff that comes in two parts? I've used it on other things and I'd give it a try on your loco. Hardens really well and can be sanded and or carved. Just can't remember the name of it. Oh ya! It's JB WEld. Pete


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i have plastic repair 2 part putty made by quick steel. may try that. it's on the same principals as JB Weld. will try it out and see what happend. also have to go bug my neighbor for a couple of his really small clamps


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

J B Weld?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ok got the nub shaved off the smoke box now to mount the boards and stuff


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

boards are tacked on at the moment


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looking good. Glad you were able to salvage it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I also recommend JB Weld. It works great for most plastics and metal.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

so after a little bath in brake fluid and then a hose off with brake clean she is down to original plastic


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking great you will have it up and running in no time


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

The surgeon has saved the patient :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice work, be awesome when done.

Carl


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Still have a couple kinks to get out of her wiring but other than that she does run. just need to re solder every connection and make sure she is getting good power.


I have the number boards attached now for good and of coarse i can't show ya at the moment cause photobucket is deciding to be down dangit!!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

OK photobucket finally back up and running






























next step is primer then paint


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Glad it's turning out fot you.:thumbsup:


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Update the smoke box and front of the boiler is in the paint shop! later on tonite if not tomorrow morning the Challenger should be done and ready for work. Her new to her tender will be here tomorrow and that will need some clean up and a renumber.

anyone have an idea where i can get the proper lettering and numbers for the Challenger tender? need the white lettering. seen a gothic set of numbers but not sure if they are correct.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Woodland Scenics 1/8" white Gothic dry transfers worked for me...

Before...










After...


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

very nice!! will have to see where i can find them.

thanks Shay!!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

In for painting with new pieces attached


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Locomotive is finished!!!!



































tender to be attached tomorrow


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet..:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

You do excellent work.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Man that was a very good job. We will have to start calling you shaygetz jr. lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great job, and it's back on the rails like nothing ever happened!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've seen better!!!







































Great Job Steve!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've seen better work from the Oompa Loompa's!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Oompa Loompa doompadee doo
I've got another puzzle for you
Oompa Loompa doompadah dee
If you are wise you'll listen to me

What do you get from a glut of TV?
A pain in the neck and an IQ of three
Why don't you try simply reading a book?
Or could you just not bear to look?

You'll get no
You'll get no
You'll get no
You'll get no
You'll get no commercials

Oompa Loompa Doompadee Dah
If you're not greedy you will go far
You will live in happiness too
Like the Oompa
Oompa Loompa doompadee do


Oompa Loompa doompadee doo
I've got another puzzle for you
Oompa Loompa doompadah dee
If you are wise you will listen to me

Who do you blame when your kid is a brat
Pampered and spoiled like a Siamese cat?
Blaming the kids is a lion of shame
You know exactly who's to blame:
The mother and the father!

Oompa Loompa doompadee dah
If you're not spoiled then you will go far
You will live in happiness too
Like the Oompa Loompa doompadee do

Oompa Loompa, doompadee doo
We have a perfect puzzle for you
Oompa Loompa, doompadee dee
If you are wise you will listen me

What do you get when you guzzle down sweets?
Eating as much as an elephant eats?
What are you at getting terribly fat?
What do you think will come of that?
I don't like the look of it

Oompa Loompa, doompadee dah
If you're not greedy you will go far
You will live in happiness too
Like the Oompa Loompa doompadee do
Doompadee do

Oompa Loompa doompadee doo
I've got another puzzle for you
(ew ew ew ew)
Oompa Loompa doompadah dee
If you are wise you will listen to me

Gum chewing's fine when it's once in a while
It stops you from smoking and brightens your smile
But it's repulsive, revolting, and wrong
Chewing and chewing all day long
The way that a cow does

Oompa Loompa doompadee dah
Given good manners you will go far
You will live in happiness too
Like the Oompa Loompa doompadee do


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

well i know 2 people out of contention for my trains when i die


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Heck with the trains, I'll take the bunny and the wife!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Heck with the trains, I'll take the bunny and the wife!


you think i'll stop you? she been telling me to go to sleep it'll be ok for years now


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Steve,

Nice, meticulous work on implementing the repairs. Glad to see it's all coming back together.

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

YEA another postal causality saved from he clutches of our post system!!!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks all. her tender should be here shortly. then that needs come TLC as well. will post up some more pics when it gets here


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

sawgunner said:


> Thanks all. her tender should be here shortly. then that needs come TLC as well. will post up some more pics when it gets here


I suppose it's coming via USPS too 

sorry but I couldn't resist :thumbsup:


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Yup but i was smart and insured that one hehehe


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

Very, very nice job!


----------

